# I feel like I am step-mom door mat!



## Lilies12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I feel as though I am being walked all over! The schedule with my SS is every other week, one week on, one week off and it has always been like that since he was born (it's what his mom and dad agreed too). 
Everytime he is suppose to be picked up by his mother, she texts my husband with some stupid excuse she can't, like the most recent one is "I traded in my car and my new car won't be ready until 5pm" (so she can't get him from his after-school program). My husband is military and won't be off work, so who is left? Me, which I have to get my two kids from daycare and I have my night class the same night. Don't get me wrong I have no issues picking him up but I feel like I am more of a nanny than his step-mom. I feel like my SS mom and my husband are taking advantage of me. I just started working a new job after being a SHAM for almost 4 years. If I wasn't around they would be screwed and dirt poor because they would have to pay an actual nanny.
I have tried stepping back and making my husband take over when it comes to caring for SS, because I am not the one who had a child with this woman and it's not my responsiblity to have to do everything! I am so lost at what to do, any suggestions? 
It is hard to be a step-mom, but I do love my SS like my own. But I do have two kids of my own that I care for 24/7, so I am exhausted and when stuff gets thrown onto me at the last minute it really screws things up for me!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old was your step son when you got involved in his life?

Is your husband the father of your 2 kids?

YOu are just going to have to start saying no so the times when they seem to expect you to pick up the slack. This is especially true when she is expecting you to pick up the slack for her.


----------



## Lilies12 (Dec 8, 2012)

He was a baby, my husband and I were friends. Then we got married and yes he is the father of my two kids. 
I have tried putting my foot down before but it always reverts back, but I am too the point where I can't let it keep happening because I am working now.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

The only way to stop this is to start setting some boundaries and sticking to them.

You must first lie down before anyone can walk all over you.


----------

